# DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel



## Anglerboard-Team (5. April 2008)

werbung 
*DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*


RE Film verlost jeweils 1 Stück der Dvd Angelsafari an die ersten drei Boardies, welche die richtige Antwort der folgenden Frage, per E-Mail an office@refilm.at senden! Bitte gebt in der Mail  euren Anglerboard-Nickname an!

*Welche Funktion hat dieses eingekreiste Objekt am Ausschnitt des Covers?*







Man sieht hier die kleine Stadt Walvis Bay.


Einige Bilder vom Dreh:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71356


-------------------------------------------------------------
Angelreise nach Namibia!






Diesseits von Afrika

Begleiten Sie das Team von RE Film zu einem tollen Angelabenteuer in den Südwesten Afrikas.
Der Weg führt Sie in den Norden Namibias,
über den Caprivistrip, an den Okawangofluss.
In Botswana fahren wir ins Okawangodelta. Weiter geht es an die Skelettküste der Namibwüste, die direkt an den atlantischen Ozean stößt.

Sehen Sie aufregende und harte Drills und genießen Sie mit uns eine unglaubliche Tierwelt, wie Robbenkolonien, Pelikane, Skorpione und Schakale, in der ältesten Küstenwüste der Erde.

Auf zum Flughafen ...

Spieldauer: ca. 90 Minuten
Format: 16:9 Breitbild
Preis: €19,95

Bestellung
Die DVD gibt es im Angelfachhandel,über Etheon Media www.angelbuch.de
oder im RE Film Shop www.refilm.at


----------



## rob (7. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

noch war die richtige antwort nicht dabei!
es sind also noch 3 filme zu gewinnen!
bin schon gespannt wer der erste ist:m
lg rob

ps:  trailer angelsafari namibia:  http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/uw7_Angelsafari-Namibia


----------



## fischerkoenig (8. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Schätze mal  so eine Art Leuchtturm.   Nikname fischerkoenig           :l:l


----------



## foerster-steffen (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Würde ich auch sagen. Leutturm oder Positionsmarke.


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

leider falsch!

ABER wir haben unter zahlreichen einsendungen,die drei gewinner ermitteln können!
viele interessante antworten und wilde spekulationen waren dabei.
von richtungsweiser bei sandsturm bis ufo landeplatz markierung:m

ich möchte mich im namen des gesamten re film teams bei allen teilnehmern herzlichst bedanken!

die richtige antwort lautete:

DAS SIND TELEFONMASTEN, DIE ALS PALMEN "GETARNT" SIND ZUR VERSCHÖNERUNG DES ORTSBILDES.

diese masten findet man in jeder größeren siedlung/stadt in namibia.
es hatten mehrere die richtige antwort,aber die ersten drei waren:

                            Fuchs57
                            Rabbit1983
                            ok4570

das sind unsere gewinner!!herzlichen glückwunsch!!

ihr bekommt gleich eine mail von mir ,zweckst daten und die dvd's gehen noch heute an euch raus!
ich wünsche euch viel spass mit dem film!

lg aus wien
rob


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Ey super!

Danke, freue mich schon auf die DVD. Da ich ein großer Afrika Freund bin, kommt die DVD wie gerufen. Das Okavango Delta habe ich 2005 besucht. Eine unglaubliche Wasserlandschaft. Leider hatte ich da aber keine Angel dabei….

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

freu mich für dich!
deine dvd ist schon versendet!
bin sicher, dass du das letzte mal ohne angel an den okawango gefahren bist:m(du bekommst unten in den camps eigentlich überall ganz gutes leihgerät)
lg rob


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Moin Rob,

na ja, das war das erste mal Afrika und dann noch zwei Tage ins Delta fliegen, das war schon der Hammer. In einem Camp war Angeln möglich, leider hatten wir nur eine Übernachtung und mussten dann weiter. Im letzten Jahre waren wir dann in Süd Afrika unterwegs, wo wir auch auf einem riesigen Stausee zum fischen waren. Zwei schöne Tigerfish und vier Catfish waren unsere Beute. Mit meiner eigenen Ausrüstung hätte ich bestimmt besser gefangen.:vik:

Ganz klar, beim nächste mal Kamera, Speicherkarten und leichte Angelausrüstung immer am Mann haben!!!#6

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

petri zu den tigerfischen und catfischen!
ich hörte, dass die tiegerfische in den stauseeen in namibia bis zu 24 -30 kilo schwer werden können.
wenn ich mir denke was schon ein tigerfisch mit 3-4 kilo für einen rapatz macht...uhhh das wäre mal ein versuch wert.:m

wünsche dir einen aufregenden afrikaaufenthalt!
wenn du noch adressen brauchst,kann ich dir gerne was zukommen lassen.


lg rob


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Joo, hab mir gerade den Trailer zur DVD angesehen, man, da geht was!!! |bigeyes#6
Tiger bis 30Kg. Sagenhaft, kaum vorstellbar was die an einer leichten Spinnrute veranstalten.#:

Ich suche noch nach Unterkünften im Caprivi Strip sowie im Okavango Delta, die man mit dem 4x4 anfahren kann. Fliegen ist immer so teuer. Wenn du da was hast, gern. Namibia allgemein kannst du mir auch gern nennen. 

Afrika ist wie Malaria, wenn du einmal da warst, kommst du nicht mehr los…. darauf ein Windhoek Lager!!!#g

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Afrika ist wie Malaria, wenn du einmal da warst, kommst du nicht mehr los…. darauf ein Windhoek Lager!!!#g

da geb ich dir recht!:m
ich werde auch wieder runterfahren!das ist sicher.

vor dem caprivistrip an der grenze zu angola ca. 150 kilometer nach rundu richtung caprivistrip, kann ich dir das shamvura camp empfehlen.
mark pexton ist einer der bekanntesten wildlive experten in namibia und kennt den fluss wie seine westentasche. 
www.shamvura.com

dann im okawangodelta in botswana waren wir bei Drotskys Cabin!
auch ein super camp!!leider haben die keine webseite.

drotskys@info.bw
Telephone:	6875043
Location:	Shakawe
Region:	Ngamiland

im caprivistrip selber kenn ich leider keine loge.nur bei den popafällen gibt es was.aber eher nicht wonach wir suchen..

kennst du das buch : Reise Know How; Namibia?
kann ich dir sehr empfehlen. darin findest du auch camps im caprivi strip und alle möglichen routen durch das land.

lg rob


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

ich weiß gar nicht, ob eines der guten camps im eigentlichen okavango-delta in botswana überhaupt mit selbstfahrer- 4x4 angefahren werden darf oder das nicht nur bei camps am äußersten rand möglich ist. die kosten für die flüge weiß ich gar nicht, war bei unserem reisepreis damals incl., aber vlt. kann man ja bei safariunternehmen/reiseveranstaltern vor ort in den programmteil okavango- delta einsteigen. war auf jeden fall geil. ( http://www.dirkeisermann.de/botswana.htm ) ans angeln habe ich bei meinem besuch auch nur sehr kurz gedacht, als die guides mit einem kleinen netz sich ihr abendbrot fingen.


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Danke, ich schau mal. Das Buch kenn ich nicht, mal im Netz suchen.

Wir lassen die Reise vor Ort planen, meistens sind die Preise besser als im Internet. http://www.afouting.com/
Wir waren schon zwei mal mit Jeremy unterwegs und ich kann es nur empfehlen.#6#6#6

Solltest du mal nach Kapstadt wollen, hier ne gute Adresse, bestell schönen Grüße, man bzw. Frau kennt uns da gut… http://www.cedricslodge.com/
Und bei Inge und Jutta steht auch immer ein Bier kühl.

Hier hab ich übrigens meine Tiger gefangen http://www.whiteelephant.co.za/

Und wenn du einige Bilder sehen möchtest, schau mal hier http://www.mashatu.com/guest.htm etwas weiter unten nach „Sabine und Olaf from germany“ suchen. Sind allerdings keine Bilder vom angeln.

Oh man, ich könnt sofort in Flieger steigen!!!!!!!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## tomry1 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

gelöscht von Franky - Verstoß gegen Nettiquette!


----------



## tomry1 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

gelöscht von Franky - Verstoß gegen Nettiquette!


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Was sollen diese Beleidigungen?!!!?


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe gehört, dass man einige gute Camps im Delta anfahren kann. Sind aber am Rande, das ist richtig. 4x4 ist notwendig und man muss ich über die Wasserstände erkundigen, würde ich auch vor Ort klären lassen. Ach ja, selbst fahren würde ich auch nicht. 

Man kann ja auch bis Maun fahren und von da aus geht es als Fly in.
Fly - in ist natürlich der Hammer schlecht hin….


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe gehört, dass man einige gute Camps im Delta anfahren kann. Sind aber am Rande, das ist richtig. 4x4 ist notwendig und man muss ich über die Wasserstände erkundigen, würde ich auch vor Ort klären lassen. Ach ja, selbst fahren würde ich auch nicht. 

Man kann ja auch bis Maun fahren und von da aus geht es als Fly in.
Fly - in ist natürlich der Hammer schlecht hin….


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Jau, wir sind auch von Maun ( uuh, war mir nach all den Springbocks ( Amarula+ Pfeffi) im Audi- Camp noch flau im Magen  ) eingeschwebt. Recht kleine Maschinen, der Nachschub für die Camps unterm Sitz, evtl. Tiere auf den "Landebahnen". Hab das ja schon Rob geschildert. Am Rand der Piste Eisenstöcke in der Erde. ??? Erklärung: In einem Verschlag eine Propangasflasche, von der unterirdisch dünne Schläuche zu den Rohren gingen. Bei Nacht- oder Dämmerungsflug, lief der Pistenverantwortliche mit dem Feuerzeug umher und machte Licht.  Aber man fühlte sich bei den Fly- In- Geschichten trotz der Pisten und trotz kleiner Maschinen nie unsicher. Die Piloten haben alles sehr gut im Griff.


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hehe, stimmt. Einige haben auch ne Hupe unterm Flieger. Dann erst mal über die „Landebahn“ oder soll ich sagen Sandpiste, egal . Also Tiefflug und hupen, damit die Tiere abhauen. Aber fliegen könne die. Wir sind mit Brigitte, einer Deutschen die in Jo`burg lebt geflogen. Alles kein Problem für Sie. 
Das ist noch Abenteuer…


----------



## Dart (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hi Leutz
Mal eine Frage zu dem Tigerfish. Gibt es tatsächlich 2 oder evt. noch einige Unterarten mehr? Ich lese immer sehr interessiert über diese Fischart, und hab kürzlich etwas über den Kongo und Goliath-Tigerfish in gigantischen Größen gelesen. Sorrry, einen Link hab ich gerade nicht parat.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Das Okavango- Delta war das traumhafteste, was ich in Afrika bisher erlebte. Nach dem Einfliegen Fußmarsch zum Lager zwischen all den Tieren und keine Waffen. Dann das Lager! Etwas über Kopfhöhe ein Draht, der die Elefanten ja doch nicht wirklich abhält. Strom im Lager vor allem für Bierkühlung und Funkgerät.  Beleuchtung mit Laternen und Ölfackeln. Kochen überm Feuer usw. Bewegung im Delta zu Fuß oder mit dem Mokoro ( Einbaum) Absolut fantastisch!


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Moin Reiner,

da bin ich überfragt, was es da noch für Unterarten gibt. Die kleinen die ich gefangen hatte, so um die 2Kg denk ich mal, hatten nette Zähne. Das dann noch ne Nummer größer, Hut ab! Da braucht man ne lange Zange, sonst könnte es blutig werden. 

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Nicht umsonst sagt man das Botswana Afrikas best gehütete Geheimnis ist…. und das Delta ist noch Wildnis pur…Traumhaft!
Man ist zu Besuch bei den Tieren.


----------



## Dart (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hi Olaf
Hier mal ein Link http://www.fishquest.com/Quest.asp?Option=TripDetail&Detail=101
Ich war auch überrascht, bis vor wenigen Jahren, habe ich nur über Tigers bis max. 8-10kg gelesen|bigeyes
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

BOOOOHHH,|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 was das denn für ein Monster! Sagenhaft!


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Schaut mal bei Wiki nach Tigerfisch= asiatisch
Aber:Afrikanische Tigersalmler wird auch Tiger fish genannt 
"Männliche Fische können eine Länge von 105 cm, weibliche von 70 cm erreichen. Sie erreichen üblicherweise ein Gewicht von 15 kg, maximal bis zu 28 kg. Ihr maximales Alter beträgt acht Jahre. Sie können ihren Bestand innerhalb von 1,4 bis 4,4 Jahren verdoppeln.
Der Tigersalmler ist silbrig mit schwarzen Längsstreifen. Brust und Schwanzflossen haben leuchtend orangefarbene Punkte. Das Maul ist mit dreieckigen spitzen Zähnen versehen."
Die afrikanischen Salmler:
18 Gattungen mit 109 Arten, evtl. gibt es da dem Tiger fish ähnliche Arten?.


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hey Reiner, schöne Seite, muss ich gleich mal speichern#6#6

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Dart (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*



ok4570 schrieb:


> BOOOOHHH,|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> was das denn für ein Monster! Sagenhaft!


Jo, mir ist auch die Kinnlade runtergeklappt|bigeyes
Man findet unter dem Suchbegriff Goliath-Tigerfish noch mehr links, aber die meisten deuten nur auf diesen Anbieter. Auf jeden Fall monströse Fressmaschinen, eine echte Herrausforderung.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

ich weiss auch nicht ob es mehrere tigerfisch arten gibt.
aber in namibia fängt man sicher nur die eine art.in den stauseeen ist sehr viel nahrung und das ganze jahr warme wassertemperaturen. deswegen wachsen die dort anscheinend besser ab als in den flüssen!

ich hab noch nie fische gefangen die so viel spass an der angel machen wie ein tigerfisch.
die ganze spünge und schnellen fluchten.einen schnelleren fisch, konnte ich live vorher noch nie sehen.
ich versuchte es auch mit der fliegenrute,auf grund des hören wasserstandes war es leider erfolglos.
einen biss konnt ich nicht verwerten.wäre sicher ein ordentlicher tanz an der fliegenrute.
sonst leichtes spinngerät und du bist glücklich:m

drotskys cabin liegt übrigens am rand vom delta bei shakawe und ist mit dem auto problemlos zu erreichen.nur das letzte stück ins delta zum camp ist sandpiste.wenn du hier stecken bleibst ist es nicht mehr weit bis zur hilfe

wir sind in der ersten phase mit einem mietauto durch namibia und botswana.
dachten fix an einen 4*4 nur bekommen haben wir einen kleinwagen mit vorderradantrieb.
sie meinten, die strassen die wir zu befahren haben wären alle asphaltiert und somit kein problem.
nur, es gab ein kleines stück in der route welches sandpiste war.
dass kostete aber unseren letzten nerv.es war regenzeit und die sandpisten schlammig.
es geht um die strecke zwischen mahango gamepark (nach den popafällen) und der grenze nach botswana.
da hört vor dem gate zum gamepark die gute strasse auf.
du musst ca 20 kilometer mitten durch den nationalpark bis du nach botswana kommst und wieder auf eine asphaltierte strasse.

nur durch die fahrkünste meines 2 kameramannes sind wir da rutschend bis zur grenze durch. mehrmals dachten wir es ist aus und nichts geht mehr.du hörst das löwengebrüll von der ferne und eine herde antilopen rennt vor dir her.
kein guter platz für ein steckenbleiben.
beim gate zur einfahrt wurden unsere daten aufgenommen und zur grenze weiter gefunkt.
die hätten dann eventuell irgendwann mal nachgesehen

an der grenze saßen einige leute aus einem nahen dorf zum tratsch.
die haben es nicht gepackt,als wir um die ecke mit einem völlig verdreckten kleinwagen bogen.
das gelächter war groß und man gratulierte uns,da wir die ersten seit der regenzeit waren die mit einem 2 radantrieb die strecke schafften; crazy white peoble

die rückfahrt einige tage später war ähnlich,aber die strecke ein wenig trockener und irgendwann vor uns fuhr ein großer allrad lkw der uns eine feste spur bescherte.

später ging uns auch noch fast der benzin aus.nicht jede tankstelle am plan existiert tatsächlich.was wir nach 1000 liter angstschweiss im nirgendwo ohne verbindung zur aussenwelt lernten...

ich könnt noch hunderte geschichten erzählen.viele davon gibt es ja in dem film zu sehen.
jeder tag ein unvergessliches erlebnis.

lg rob


----------



## ok4570 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Ey Rob,

klasse Geschichten, könnte ich den ganzen Tag zuhören. Oh man, ich brauch Urlaub!!! 

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Rabbit1983 (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

:vik: huhu, hat sich ja die Suche bis 2 Uhr heute morgen im Netz gelohnt. War aber auch ne ziermlich schwierige Frage. Freu mich schon riesig auf die DVD und bin mal gespannt was Afrika so zu bieten hat, der Trailer hat auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht #6


----------



## rob (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

die dvd's für ok4570 und Fuchs57 sind schon raus!
Rabbit1983's adresse bekam ich gerade und seine dvd geht morgen früh weg!
wünsch euch eine gute zeit beim ansehen!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## kuki (9. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

kuki:
Antwort: DVD Angelsafarie Namibia - Gewinnspiel
es sind funk- bzw. fernsehantennen


----------



## rob (10. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

da ich noch immer viele emails bekomme, möchte ich mich hier noch einmal für euer reges interesse und das mitspielen bedanken!!
nur leider sind die dvd's mittlerweile schon vergeben.
wir haben unsere drei gewinner ermittelt!
vielen dank und mit den besten grüßen aus wien
robert elsbacher


----------



## siegbert (12. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben
war wieder für 4 Wochen in Namibia/Swakopmund und wußte natürlich das das Telefonmasten für Handys sind,stehen überall,muß man schon zweimal hinschauen um zu erkennen das es keine Palmen sind.
Na ja was soll es.
gruß Siegfried


----------



## Rabbit1983 (16. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hab heute die DVD bekommen. Ist echt super #6, vor allem die Haidrills vom Strand aus, sind echt beeindruckend. Vielen Dank


----------



## rob (17. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

danke dir für das feedback rabbit!
freut mich das er dir gefallen hat.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. April 2008)

*AW: DVD Angelsafari Namibia - Gewinnspiel*

Hab mir den Film gerade das 2. mal angeschaut und gleich danach mal Reiseanbieterseiten.


----------

